# What size rifle cartridge is this?



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I found quite a few of these at the range and was wondering what size cartridge they are?



In the last photo, for size comparison is a .223 Rem., a .243 Win., a .270 Win., a 30.06 Springfield and then the unkown.

A friend of mine brought one to work to consult with co-workers and said they believe it is an 8mm. I was hoping to get more input.....

The overall length of the case measures 2.240 inches on the average or 56.91mm after it was fired.
The base of the casing measures .467 of an inch on the average or 11.88mm.
The outside of the neck measures .358 of an inch on the average or 9.09mm after it was fired.
The inside of the neck measures .320 of an inch on the average or 8.14mm after it was fired.

The headstamp is difficult to read. Looking through my readers, this is what I see - / 7.9 / FS / 1943 / backwards C, then a period with a curved arch over it and then an upside down T
Sorry if the description of the headstamp seems odd, thats the best I can describe it.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

That would be a Turkish 8mm. The FS stands for "Fishek" which means "ammo". The TC stands for "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti", which means "Turkish Republic".


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

It would be more commonly refered to as the 8x57 Mauser.


----------

